# Girl Shows She "put up one hell of a fight" before being killed.



## MA-Caver (Apr 13, 2012)

Another reinforcing article that shows how important it is for a young person to learn a Martial Art or Self-Defense... 


> A 15-year-old girl who was  killed and thrown into a river after she allegedly refused a man's  sexual advances 'put up one hell of a fight' before her death, police  documents have suggested.
> 
> Anne  Kasprzak's bloody and bruised body was pulled out of the Jordan River,  Utah, on March 11, after a passer-by saw blood and a shoe by a  footbridge over the river in Draper.
> 
> ...



While there may be no guarantee that her having the skills woud've prevented the outcome, it would've pushed the odds of catching her killer(s) from her inflicting serious damage and collecting their DNA in her finger-nails ... or she might've inflicted enough hurt to get away... we'll never know. But it does show the difference between trained and untrained, IMO.


----------



## seasoned (Apr 13, 2012)

Nothing to say except, sad. This was the result of circumstances that were out of her control. Family preoccupied with their own issues, as she was left to her own devices.
A 15 year old hanging with older men of bad character, never has a good outcome. 
I didn't see where it mentioned that she trained in any martial art, but, sadly I don't think it would have helped other then give her a better understanding and awareness of danger.


----------



## WC_lun (Apr 14, 2012)

TRaining might have helped, but remember, this was two grown men against a 15 year old girl.  Even a well trained martial artist is going to have at least some trouble with two men that are bigger and stronger.  Martial artist are not super heroes.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 14, 2012)

WC_lun said:


> TRaining might have helped, but remember, this was two grown men against a 15 year old girl.  Even a well trained martial artist is going to have at least some trouble with two men that are bigger and stronger.  Martial artist are not super heroes.


Very true, but she put up a "helluva fight" which says something to me that if she HAD training, she would've used it just as ferociously. Sometimes that does make a difference, it has for me in situations. 
Either way this case gives another reason why it should be encouraged for young people (not just girls) to learn how to defend themselves.


----------

